# Tür Positionsschalter Schmersal



## seb992000 (24 April 2012)

Hallo, 

ich wollte folgenden Türschalter an eine Tür anbauen um diese an eine Notaus Relais anzuklemmen (Not-Auskette).

Der Schalter heißt: TS 236-02Z-M20 Positionsschalter

Allerdings habe ich dummerweise gemerkt das dieser falschherum schaltet.

Tür offen: öffner geschlossen (Not-Auskette OK)
Tür zu: öffner offen (Not-Auskette nicht OK)

Nun habe ich bei Schmersal angerufen und die haben mir gesagt das es diese Schalter aus irgendwelchen Sicherheitstechnischen gründen nicht
andersherum schaltend gibt.

Könnt ihr mir sagen wieso dies so ist?
Oder kennt jemand von euch den passenden Positionsschalter

http://www.schmersal.net/cat?lang=de&produkt=t0s733134bgpai0lczs48890s3dazg


vielen dank im vorraus


mfg


----------



## snake_1842 (24 April 2012)

weil dieser schalter ein öffner ist, sprich 2 schaltkontakte hat die nur öffnen. so wie du das haben willst, brauchst du zwei schließer.

http://www.schmersal.net/cat?lang=de&produkt=3i7733134mu2eg6hi8y48940b2icvm



aber eigentlich macht man keine schließer für sicherheitsschaltungen, sondern nimmt wie du öffner da im falle eines stromausfallls der sicher zustand herscht


----------



## seb992000 (24 April 2012)

*Antwort*

Hallo,

danke für die schnelle antwort! das man das ganze mit einem schließer hinbekommt ist mir klar,
allerdings hat mir der gute herr erklärt das es dies nicht gibt bzw. aus sicherheitstechnischen gründen
man das so nicht machen darf...

kann ich diesen schalter für eine sicherheitskette nehmen? normalerweise sagt man ja das man öffner 
bei einer sicherheitskette nehmen muss...


----------



## altelulex (24 April 2012)

Ich denke schon, dass man auch einen Schließer nehmen kann. Wichtig ist ja nur das der sichere Zustand der ist, in dem der Stromkreis geschlossen ist. In dem Fall würde das ja bedeuten Tür zu = Schließer zu = Stromkreis geschlossen. Wenn da entweder Tür auf geht oder Spannung wegfällt ist in beiden Fällen der Sicherheitskreis unterbrochen. 

Einzig die Frage, ob das dauerhafte drücken des Schalters das Ausschalten bei öffnen der Tür beeinträchtigt (kleben, festschweißen etc) sollte geklärt werden.


----------



## seb992000 (24 April 2012)

*Glauben und Wissen*

Hi,

sorry aber glauben und wissen sind immer unterschiede.
Ich weiß auch wie man sich helfen kann aber ich weiß halt nicht ob das mit den sicherheitsvorschriften
übereinstimmt..


mfg


----------



## Deltal (24 April 2012)

Für sicherheitsrelevante Aufgaben müssen immer zwangsöffnende Kontakte genutzt werden. 

Ganz pauschal würde ich auch sagen, dass so ein Positionschalter nicht gerade sehr glücklich gewählt ist, da er schon sehr einfach manipuliert werden kann. http://www.schmersal.net/cat?lang=de&produkt=qbg732912xzmuhva8s735752b8ljg2 soetwas ist da "passender".

Außerdem folgt an dieser Stelle eine pauschale Verurteilung des Fragestellers, dass man ohne Ahnung von Sicherheitstechnik nicht an Sicherheitstechnik arbeiten sollte. Gerade bei einer neuen Maschine/Anlage gibt es dort noch "tonnenweise" Dinge zu beachten!


----------



## Oberchefe (24 April 2012)

Das Zauberwort ist hier "zwangsgeführt". Man darf sich bei einer Schutztür nicht darauf verlassen, dass beim Öffnen der Tür die Feder im Schalter den Schalter in Richtung "Tür geöffnet" betätigt, der Schalter kann durchaus für eine Schutztür geeignet sein, er muss dann allerdings mechanisch anders an der Konstruktion positioniert werden, beispielsweise von einer Nocke betätigt, die auf dem Drehpunkt der Tür sitzt und den Schalter zwangsgeführt betätigt beim Öffnen der Tür. Wenn in diesem Fall die Feder im Schalter versagt meldet er im Zweifelsfall immer "Tür offen".


----------



## jabba (25 April 2012)

Solange keiner weiss welchen Pl die Türe mitsamt der Schaltung erreichen muß, braucht man auch nicht diskutieren ob ein Schließer erlaubt ist.

Unabhängig davon verstehe ich nicht , warum man in der heutigen Zeit noch versucht mit einem Positionsschalter eine Sicherheitsfunktion bei einer Schutztür zu erreichen.
Dafür gibt es Türschalter in allen möglichen Formen.


Mit "heutiger Zeit" meine ich die Umsetzung der Vorschriften, z.B. Berechnung des PL, wenn ich einen fertigen Türschalter nehme habe ich alle Daten,
bei der Montage des Positionsschalter sehe ich kein problem den mit einem Kabelbinder zu überlisten, wie bewertet man das dann ?


----------



## mills (25 April 2012)

Hallo!

Vorschlag: PILZ Psen Magnetschalter!
Diese sind überlistungssicher, da die Betätigungsmagneten speziell kodiert sind und somit nicht einfach durch einen "fremden Magneten" geschalten werden können.

Schönen Tag
Andi


----------



## Safety (26 April 2012)

Hallo,
früher als ich noch jung war, hat man Klappen und Türen mit einer Nocke aus gestattet.
Hier ein Link der das erklärt: http://publikationen.dguv.de/dguv/pdf/10002/bgi575.pdf
Aber mit einem solchen Schalter ist maximal PLc Kategorie 1 erreichbar und muss entsprechend eingebaut werden.
Norm hierzu EN 1088.


----------



## Klopfer (27 April 2012)

Safety hat das Problem erkannt,

das Problem ist die richtige Betätigung des Schalters. Um sowohl die Einhaltung bewährter Sicherheitsprinzipien wie Formschluss (Tabelle D.2 EN ISO 13849-2:2008 Zeile 7) wie auch die Zwangsöffnung bewährter Bauteile (Tabelle D.3 EN ISO 13849-2) einzuhalten ist eine Betätigung im Gefahrfalle erforderlich. Sprich, der Schalter muss betätigt werden, wenn die Tür geöffnet ist.

Das gelingt bei einem Schalter dieser Bauart aber nur über zusätzliche mechanische Hilfsmittel wie Nocken oder Kurvenrad.

Das Beispielbild stammt von einer etwas älteren Anlage.



Gruß

Klopfer


----------



## kpf (27 April 2012)

Richtig, Kurvenscheibe.
Als _ich_ noch jung war, haben wir meistens zwei mechanisch unabhängige Schalter mit je einer Kurvenscheibe auf der Türachse verwendet (1 Öffner, 1 Schließer, plus PNOZ).
Begriffe wie Kategorie oder gar PL waren damels aber noch nicht erfunden ...


----------



## Klopfer (27 April 2012)

Ist auch immer wieder nett, wenn man so richtig alles zweikanalig macht (wurschd ob EN 954-1 oder EN ISO 13849-1) und dann zerlegt es "versehentlich" die Scheibe 

Die Maschine aus dem Bild ist auch eine junggebliebene BJ 1990 

Gruß

Klopfer


----------



## Deltal (28 April 2012)

Solche Lösungen gehören aber auch in die Vergangenheit. Es gibt heute wirklich gute Produkte (z.B. die angesprochenen Magnetkontaktschalter, bzw alles was generell Berührungslos arbeitet) die gegenüber den mechanisch aufwendigen Schaltern vorgezogen werden sollten.


----------



## Luisk (25 April 2013)

Hab gerade die Diskussion hier entdeckt, da ich auch am Überlegen bin, welche Schaltart für einen Sicherheitstürschalter logisch ist.
Ich war immer der Meinung, dass ein Türschalter ein Schließer sein müsse wegen der Drahtbruchsicherheit, doch nun sehe ich hier:
Datenblatt - AZ 15 ZVK - 101152787 - eclass 27272602 27-27-26-02
dass ein Öffner genommen wird.
Was passiert bei solch einem Schalter, wenn ich die Türe nicht schließe, sondern statt dessen den Draht durchschneide ?


----------



## Ottmar (25 April 2013)

Hi!

Wenn der Sicherheitskreis OK ist, ist die Sicherheitsschleife geschlossen.
Beim Durchschneiden oder Öffnen der Türe wird der Sicherheitskreis unterbrochen/geöffnet.

Bei dem genannten Positionsschalter geht es um die Einbauart, denn er darf einfach nicht bei geschlossener Türe "gedrückt" werden, da es ja passieren kann, dass er z.B. verklebt.

Genau deshalb sollte man speziell für Türsicherheit entwickelte Systeme benutzen.


Gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## Luisk (25 April 2013)

das meint die BG dazu:
http://publikationen.dguv.de/dguv/pdf/10002/bgi575.pdf

ist für mich etwas undurchsichtig.
oder: wie macht man aus einer großen Fliege einen kleinen Elefanten?


----------



## Tommi (25 April 2013)

Luisk schrieb:


> wie macht man aus einer großen Fliege einen kleinen Elefanten?



bitte mal näher erläutern, dann kann Dir vielleicht geholfen werden.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Luisk (26 April 2013)

@Tommi:
Ich war immer der Meinung, dass ein Türschalter ein Schließer sein müsse wegen der Drahtbruchsicherheit, doch nun sehe ich hier:
Datenblatt - AZ 15 ZVK - 101152787 - eclass 27272602 27-27-26-02
dass ein Öffner genommen wird.
Was passiert bei solch einem Schalter, wenn ich die Türe nicht schließe, sondern statt dessen den Draht durchschneide ? 
Dann sieht es doch beim Öffner genauso aus, als sei er betätigt. Daher warum bietet Schmersal Öffner als Türschalter an, statt Schließer?


----------



## Ottmar (26 April 2013)

Hi!

Wie oben schon erklärt, ist es so schon in Ordnung.

Es wird ein Öffner verwendet (ruhezustand geschlossen). Wird die Türe geöffnet wird der Kontakt betätigt und der Öffner öffnet den Sicherheitskreis.

Hoffe es ist jetzt verständlich!


Gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## Tommi (26 April 2013)

schließe mich Ottmar an...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Luisk (27 April 2013)

"Wird die Türe geöffnet wird der Kontakt betätigt und der Öffner öffnet den Sicherheitskreis."
Eigentlich sollt der Schalter doch betätigt werden, wenn die Tür ganz zu ist - oder ?


----------



## Ottmar (27 April 2013)

Hi!

Ja, der Türschalter ist betätigt, wenn die Tür ganz geschlossen ist.
Wird die Tür geöffnet, wird der KONTAKT geöffnet und der Sicherheitskreis unterbrochen.

Kontaktbetätigung <> Türschalterbetätigung


Gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## Luisk (28 April 2013)

"Wird die Tür geöffnet, wird der KONTAKT geöffnet und der Sicherheitskreis unterbrochen."
Damit funktioniert auch die Drahtbruchsicherheit und der Türschalter ist also doch ein Öffner und kein Schließer - oder sehe ich das falsch !


----------



## Tigerente1974 (29 April 2013)

Vielleicht mal so:

Ganz egal, ob Öffner oder Schließer. Im "sicheren" Zustand (Tür geschlossen) müssen die Schaltkontakte des Schalters den Stromkreis schließen.

Es ergibt sich dann aus der Art der Montage/Verwendung, ob Schließer oder Öffner.

An Spritzgussmaschinen sind z.B. in der Regel 2 Hebelendschalter *direkt* nebeneinander montiert. Eine Schaltnocke an der Schutztür ist so angebracht, dass der eine Schalter betätigt ist und der andere ganz knapp nicht, wenn die Tür zu ist.
Daher ist einer als Schließer, der andere als Öffner angeschlossen.


----------

